# Earth Defense Force: Insect Armageddon Infecting The PS3



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Earth Defense Force: Insect Armageddon Infecting The PS3*
09/17/2010 Written by Zak Islam










D3Publisher has announced Earth Defense Force: Insect Armageddon: a co-op multiplayer arcade shooter that gives players the ability to destroy thousands of giant bugs and turn an entire city to rubble in an “unforgettable gaming experience” specifically built for replay.

The game sees a giant insect invasion ever threaten human civilization unless the Earth Defense Force can stop them. Taking place in the fictional city of New Detroit, Earth Defense Force: Insect Armageddon is a based on the concept of Earth Defense Force 2017. The game “continues to follow the rich history of casual fun and addictive gameplay that made the franchise a cult classic.” The Campaign mode allows up to three players to team up online to battle the insects and aliens across a completely destructive city.

Every EDF soldier is armed with over 150 weapons and four upgradeable armor sets and “engages in nonstop arcade action that is the fastest and deadliest in the series.” Additionally, the title also features a six-player Survival mode that pits a human squad against a nonstop onslaught of the largest enemies the aliens have to offer. D3Publisher’s Earth Defense Force: Insect Armageddon is in development by Vicious Cycle. The game is currently scheduled for a release this spring. 

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ha ha, I still own the first game. Its pretty basic but its a taste of old school shooting at its finest. Well not finest, but still fun for old boys like me that remember the brainless blasting old days where you just jumped on and shot some aliens for a bit.

Keep the updates coming on this one for me


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Will do Dan, According to this generation of gamers we are considered the ancients of gaming.:yikes:


----------

